# Fast Food?



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

I think that fast food is killing us, not me because I do not eat it, but everyone else. 

Seriously, obesity in America is thru the roof and it seems like 1 out of 2 kids (mainy teens) are fat!

What the hell is going on?

here is an interesting article 

that is just one of hundreds that came up when I typed obesity and fast food in Google.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Prince, 
I totally agree with you.  Has anyone ever noticed that the midwest and the south have an enourmous amount of Fast Food Restaurants?  Coming from NH in to Michigan was a culture shock for me.  I am from a town of 30,000 people and there are fast food restaurants.  We have the standard one of each, MCD's, Burger King, Taco Bell, Wendy's, KFC.  
When I moved to Holland MI, also a town of  30,000 people I was shocked how many fast food restaurants there were.
See in NH we had the 1 of each, in Holland there are 4 MCDs, 5 Burger Kings, 4 Arby's, 6 Taco Bells, 2 KFC's, 3 Hot N nows, and the list goes on.  I am taking this straight of a phone book.

Why does 1 town in the midwest need so many Fast food restaurants?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

it's sick, and it's all about making money.

as long as people keep sucking that shit up, more and more fast food restaurants will emerge.

should we start an anti-fast food website?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2003)

Well I don't thnk you need to worry about just america's teens being obese for long.  It seems like are friends overseas seem to be enjoying the fast food and catching up with us quicker than you can say super size.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, the main reason I don't eat fast food is because it doesn't taste good to me.  I'd rather eat a hamburger at home, than some of that shit these guys peddle.

I don't blame the obesity on all the fast food dives - I blame their parents.

America's teens are fat because their parents don't feed them correctly.  They load up on sugary cerals in the morning, eat all kinds of BS at school (You can serve spinach and whatnot, but they are only going to eat what they want), then they get home eat some kind of "snack" which is usually high in carbs and sodium, and then for dinner their parents fix what the kids like (pizza, corndogs, etc.).  I'd bet the average kid eats veggies once or twice a week (and I'd bet two to one that it's probably potatos of some sort and corn).

Why it isn't considered child abuse to have obese children, I'll never know.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

I am not blaming obesity entirely on fast food, but the fast food industry does make a very notable contribution!


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, I agree with you 100%.  I know some folks who eat out more than they do at home.  I'm beginning to think they've never heard of grocery stores


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Oh, I agree with you 100%.  I know some folks who eat out more than they do at home.  I'm beginning to think they've never heard of grocery stores




Not to mention how expensive "Fast Food" is becoming. It use to be that I could go to a Taco Bell and eat for $3-4. Now I'm lucky to get by for $9.

I feed my entire family at home for less than that.  Fast Food will kill your bank account and your arteries.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

I have to admit, once in awhile I will go to Taco Bell and get a Steak Bowl (no sauce).


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Also have to blame, the makers of the crap food you can buy in a grocery store and their advertising.  

They can make a boxed meal or a frozen entree sound like a good healthy cooked meal.  PLEAAAASE!  LOL


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

yes, processed food is just as bad as fast food.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

Let's not let Restaurants off the hook either with their extra large portions to make the consumer feel as though they are getting their money's worth.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2003)

The people to blame,are the people that eat it...
The fast food chain are just taking advantage of the people who eat there...They are not holding a gun to anybody's head saying "EAT OR DIE!!!"
People have to realize what they THEMSELVES are doing to themselves.
I have not stepped in a fast food restaurant in many moons,like stated,it tastes bad,you really do not know what is in it,and it's SATURATED with fat!!!
Hmmm,any restaurant is like that...Heard of the piece of steak that fell to the floor,the cook wipes it off and on the grill it goes and that is a mild example IN A FIVE STAR RESTAURANT.
I'm sure you've all have heard stories.

IF people THEMSELVES don't treat their bodies properlly...
I don't need to tell you what will happen.
You guys know!!!


----------



## Yanick (Jan 20, 2003)

I have to agree with Dero on this one.  These franchises only exist because there is a market for that type of food.  Fast food isn't to blame, the dumbasses who go there on a daily basis are to blame.

I can't blame a guy who was smart enough to see how stupid the rest of America is, and make himself into a multi millionaire.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> I have to agree with Dero on this one.  These franchises only exist because there is a market for that type of food.  Fast food isn't to blame, the dumbasses who go there on a daily basis are to blame.
> 
> I can't blame a guy who was smart enough to see how stupid the rest of America is, and make himself into a multi millionaire.




Hmmm,reading between the lines here,anything else, you would have to disagree?????
He,he...
  No probs Yanick,J/K

To be healthy or not IT'S YOUR CHOICE!!!


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 20, 2003)

Let's not forget Subway is part of that fast food (or should I say FAT food) category. I've been seeing a lot of those new "Jared" commercials, making people think it's a healthier alternative and not part of the fast food category.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2003)

True that Max!!!
Again if you know how to eat "PROPERLY",you will know that the bread is loaded with sugar,right,therefore you will know that going to Subway is a no-no!!!
If you take care of your health(diet ) you do research and find out what is good for you and what is NOT!!!
Again,I say it's up to the person to make that choice.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> you will know that the bread is loaded with sugar,right,therefore you will know that going to Subway is a no-no!!!
> 
> Again,I say it's up to the person to make that choice.



Not only the bread, but I'd question the PROCESSED luncheon meats they use. Oh, what about those cookies and chips they sell...yeah....healthier place my @ss...


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok,fast/fat food take out ARE a major source for OBESITY,can't deny that(I'm not trying to protect them),but you can go to a reputable restaurant and and have a dish of let's say noodles and sauce(maybe called some other fancy name like Nouille a la Sauce Rouge, but)the noodles are NOT rinse properlly(MEGGA STARCH) and you can see the oil OOZING off the sauce(saturated fat) and all of this is at a reputable restaurant not a GREASSY SPOON.
So,if you care about your health,people are going to say man you are DEPRIVING yourself from going out and eat at a reataurant,NO I say "I'm DEPRIVING myself from a heart attack,from hardening of the arteries,from high cholesterol..."
BUT I MAKE THAT CHOICE!!!
So it's not really the restaurant business that is to blame(like Yanick said "are you going to stop the American dream from hapening?Stop a smarter person from making a $$$$ off of the uneducated ones???")
I say there has to be more health education and DA PEOPLE have got to want it!!!
Where's my soapbox???
Ok,going to shut up now...


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

Yep, It's education! People must learn how and what to eat!


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 20, 2003)

That was kinda my point but, alot of people eat how their mom fed them.  For example, my mom served alot veggies (greens, spinach, brussel sprouts (YUCK), broccoli, etc.) with our meals.  We didn't eat the healthiest, but it was healthier than some of what my friends were being served.

The goverment tries to educate people, but I'm not a big fan of the food pyramid either (I think it's a bit off myself, but that's another topic).  I look at my kids school lunch menu's and it's not all that great either. (Pizza, burgers, etc.)

I work with a guy that eats at subway EVERY day.  He's not fat, but he does look unheathy (skin, eyes, etc - just don't look well, if you know what I mean).

So....education begins in the home.  If the parents eat a buch of crappy foods, chances are their kids will eat that way as adults.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 20, 2003)

WHAT YOU GUYS RECOMMEND FOR ME AS MEALS IF I HAVE TO BE AT SCHOOL FROM 7:30 AM - 9:30 PM


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2003)

Whatever W8 and DP and Jodi recomend!!!
Stick with the program!!!

OH and BTW can you turn your CAPS LOCKS OFF???

You know what that means???
You know that little key that says "caps lock" on it, yes on the left hand side of your keyboard, press it once!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 20, 2003)

ya i know ! but i cant be eating chicken or tuna or rice at school


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

Why Not?
OG, this should really be done in your journal.  Asking questions in your journal is much more efficient and a hell of a lot easier to follow


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2003)

Guess it's your choice...
If I was asking people their advice and they would spend lots of time doing so like Jodi,W8 and DP have,then I turn around and do what you have been doing,I think you will notice that advice will become VERY RARE.
If your choice is to go with what the three of them have been recomending you to do,stick with it!!!
Let them know,you're in or your out.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 20, 2003)

i know i do stick to the plan. but school gonna start on wed and i have no idea how can i eat during classes? ( supposed to eat with 2-3 hours per meal) how can i do that when i have class after another? ps i can snack on veggies and nuts for sure, but i cant think of anything else since i stopped eating power bars


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

OG, I copied this question to your journal instead of across 2 threads so that these threads can continue with the original subject.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 24, 2003)

It's not just the food. My son is 3 1/2 years old  it's the playground :bounce: 

Now thank God he's not into the food yet! but he eat what mom and dad eat, cottage cheese, oatmeal, turkey, fresh fruits, veggies, Tuna well he pretends he like it LOL He eats healthly but most kids live on crap. Train- um young, Kids are a mirror image of thier parents. most of the time


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 24, 2003)

someone should have a restraunt (fast food) but in healthy meals
you can order tuna salad, egg whites mostly everything we make at home thats healthy would be in a fast food restraunt.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2003)

well, you can go to places like Chipotle, Qdoba, Tokyo Joes, if you have them in your area.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

i'd rather eat a ''evil protein bar'' then fast food!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

of course on the other hand, when people hear or say the word DIET, they freak out, its should be called SENSIBLE eating. but hey, if i could come up with a fast food place that would make me millions, hell yes, i would do it!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes I can see it!!!
Tank's Proper Eatery!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yes I can see it!!!
> Tank's Proper Eatery!!!


i'll need a manager


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll be the beer brewer!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I'll be the beer brewer!!


sounds good


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

Dero can be like the old people at Walmart........."Welcome to Tank's, I'm Dero your greeter! Then he can tell them riding stories!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Dero can be like the old people at Walmart........."Welcome to Tank's, I'm Dero your greeter! Then he can tell them riding stories!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 25, 2003)

What about this? 

A drive thought health food ,instead of fat food. people are just to busy to cook right ? In seal beach there is a drive thought coffee shop w/cap etc. Every morning it's got a line 3-4 cars and they are quick that's why it's works. Everyone want's it fast. and just a modified old drive up photo mat. nets about 50k yr.

We have a name "TANKS" now we need a solgan
and a menu 

Maybe Kuso can be our mascot?


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 25, 2003)

yummie in Tanks tummie. I like that LOL


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 25, 2003)

no seriously someone should start this buisness! (makes lots of $$$) 
where you guys live?


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 26, 2003)

We a chain of juice stores called jamba jucice in CA. they do very well.
problem is here it's more trouble to find a place to park than it is worth. Alot of gyms here have juice bars w/sups. pick and choose 

Time time nobody has time. 

Second is I hate subway, they suck. And we all know jaread didn't loose wt. because he ate that crap. But if they can make it selling that crap why can't we? Because if it worked it put the hurt on the crap venders. Because it would make people change the way they think ..................You are what you eat! 

Too much money at stake, fat burger wins.  

menu 

Not dogs (not meat) lol

If you were late for work what would you order for breakfast?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> no seriously someone should start this buisness! (makes lots of $$$)



start what business? 

healthy food restaurant?  It would never make it, the demand is way too small. I work for a restaurant company, trust me.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

i used to think jamba juice is a healthy place for smoothies.... but the carbs are so high!!!! the lowest carb in a smoothie in jamba juice is about 90 grams of carbs!!!! i used to have a jamba 3 times a week ..... no more!!!!! too much carbs!!

it doesnt have to be a restraunt.. we can create vending machine (healthy food vending machines) it will work


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> it doesnt have to be a restraunt.. we can create vending machine (healthy food vending machines) it will work



I don't think so, people like to eat shit food, only a small minority eat healthy.

that's why the obesity rate in America is at an all time high.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 26, 2003)

Q:  How many average americans do you think will chose an turkey / &  cheese sandwich over a double cheeseburger?

A:  NONE, unfortunately.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

but it helps us! like wild oats (natural food market place) they have good buisness!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

do you know where they sell the high protein/ high fiber cereal and has like 3-4 grams of carbs? they sell them online somewhere, but i was wondering if you know any stores that might have them


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2003)

If you want to make money in America open a Krispy Kreme!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

im trying to help people to eat healthy! i just started to eat healthy! i used to be the fastfood and the sugar freak! 
i stoped fastfood about a year ago, but sugar im working on it!


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you want to make money in America open a Krispy Kreme!


I use to eat those things all the time but now I hurl just thinkin about them


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2003)

I have never had one, but one opened here last year, it was the first Krispy Kreme in Colorado and that thing had lines of traffic for over a month. They had to have the police directing traffic, and last I heard the city was going to bill Krispy Kreme over $100,000 for the police services.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> start what business?
> 
> healthy food restaurant?  It would never make it, the demand is way too small. I work for a restaurant company, trust me.


you're right, it would'nt make it.  thats just how people are.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

I beg to differ on that... a chain wouldn't work, but a single loc could...
In the right city (LA area, NYC, DC ) and w/ the right advertisement/angle, you could hit both the fitness and non communities as well.  I actually have a plan for one, but I need to get my @$$ outta school and get some startup cap to look into it further.  It _could_ work, but it would take $$$ and the right angle to make it work.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I beg to differ on that... a chain wouldn't work, but a single loc could...
> In the right city (LA area, NYC, DC ) and w/ the right advertisement/angle, you could hit both the fitness and non communities as well.  I actually have a plan for one, but I need to get my @$$ outta school and get some startup cap to look into it further.  It _could_ work, but it would take $$$ and the right angle to make it work.


youre right CF, maybe a small place would work, i was thinking of the big picture. you kinda got me thinking though.....................and the pain from the headache,fuk.[thought i'd say it before the rest of the peeps]


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

Too slow...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 27, 2003)

Ok, you know what pisses me off?  It's when people like that damn  Carnie Wilson (Wilson-Phillips fat chick) decide that the only way for them to lose weight (because being so fat is killing them) is to have their stomachs sewn shut!  well, not completely shut, but you know what I mean.  They all say, "I tried diets, all of them..and exercise, but nothing worked...food makes me feel better..I'm a depressed person..blah blah blah"  Ok, so maybe you ARE depressed, but get out and fucking do something about it.  This lame-ass excuse you call "dieting and exercise" obviously was a feeble attempt at an overnight fix for being a fat, fast food eating bastard!  These people are lazy, and that is it.  If they weren't lazy, why would they seek suck a quick and UNHEALTHY fix to their fat problems?    

Sorry, I'm just venting


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> youre right CF, maybe a small place would work, i was thinking of the big picture. you kinda got me thinking though.....................and the pain from the headache,fuk.[thought i'd say it before the rest of the peeps]


Don't think small, think BIG!!! 
How many Sam & Harry's are there?  3-4.  Shula's?  1.  And they do pretty damn well.  I prefer Shula's personally  best beef I've had in a loooong time


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Ok, you know what pisses me off?  It's when people like that damn  Carnie Wilson (Wilson-Phillips fat chick) decide that the only way for them to lose weight (because being so fat is killing them) is to have their stomachs sewn shut!  well, not completely shut, but you know what I mean.  They all say, "I tried diets, all of them..and exercise, but nothing worked...food makes me feel better..I'm a depressed person..blah blah blah"  Ok, so maybe you ARE depressed, but get out and fucking do something about it.  This lame-ass excuse you call "dieting and exercise" obviously was a feeble attempt at an overnight fix for being a fat, fast food eating bastard!  These people are lazy, and that is it.  If they weren't lazy, why would they seek suck a quick and UNHEALTHY fix to their fat problems?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just venting


A- They have the money to waste.
B- They have no disipline.
C- They want to see results RIGHT NOW!!!
D- They have no disipline.
E- Because they are fat, they cannot do anything(physically)
F- They have no disipline
G- ...
H- They have no disipline.


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Don't think small, think BIG!!!
> How many Sam & Harry's are there?  3-4.  Shula's?  1.  And they do pretty damn well.  I prefer Shula's personally  best beef I've had in a loooong time


Yeah,butt that will give Tank an even bigger headach!!!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey, if I had the money, there are alot of things I'd do physically... and b4 anyone can pervert this (I know it doesn't belong here, but I must clarify for my name's sake  ), it would only be in reference to the endocrine system (supplementation) and thyroid (artificialization)... and removal of any mammary tissue (as found in males) so as to ease the endocrine issue. 

But none of this would change my pre-existing disciplines


----------



## Freeman (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> A- They have the money to waste.
> B- They have no disipline.
> C- They want to see results RIGHT NOW!!!
> ...




I know, I'm just sick of the media portraying these people as "survivors" or some sort of saintly beings.  All we ever hear is these people whining about being fat.  Do they really want to do anything about it?  No, so they save up all of their money for 3 years to pay for this surgery, which could have serious complications.  Then they go on leading a thing, but still unhealthy life.  It just pisses me off and wish hard work, determination, and SELF-RESPECT would get more praise than the "easy way out".


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 28, 2003)

I think it might work with a drive though window.and walk up

Because people are in a hurry breakfast fast food sucks but options are few and eating on your way to work while driving?
dangerous!

Everyone wants it fast. 
They don't shop, no time. 
They don't cook, no time.
working 10 hrs driving 3-4 makes a long day leaving at 6 am and getting home at 8pm avg. in LA and worse.
and then what you do buy goes bad so why bother?

As a plant mfg. I would ride my harley in at 5:15 30 miles in 30 mins. if I left at 7:00 it could take me 1 1/2 hrs on a bike white lining it all the way and why fight it home. No way work tell 7 pm and just fly home.

It's easy to eat out all the time, most of it's crap.

Drive thought get breakfast and get lunch for work. People so lazy


 Menu is the key


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 28, 2003)

the solution is to open a healthy fast food restraunt!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2003)

I teach dance classes for kids 7-13 twice a week.. And even though Sweden is not known being a very "fat" country, I notice there are a lot more fat kids than when I was a kid (which isn't too long ago..lol)..
Some of them are bringing sodas to class, instead of waterbottles.. And I've banned them now, saying water is much better, and that it leaves sticky spots when they spill (that never happened, but it's a good reason..  ).. 
Candy, lollipops and things like that were brought too before, but I made a "not eating in class" rule.. And I make them do pushups, crunches and some other arm work everytime..
At least I try..  And at least they signed up for a dance class, a lot of kids don't move at all.. When I was a kid, everyone did SOMETHING, gymnastics, ball-games, dancing, hockey or martial arts.. today a lot just sit in front of the TV! 
I don't understand parents these days..


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 29, 2003)

NG, its good what you teaching these kids! because if parents dont care, there is others who care about them! you go gurl!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> a lot of kids don't move at all.. When I was a kid, everyone did SOMETHING, gymnastics, ball-games, dancing, hockey or martial arts.. today a lot just sit in front of the TV!
> I don't understand parents these days..



My martial arts teacher told me the same thing. I could touch my toes. He said that ,"most of the kids can't." I thought he was kidding.    And PS2 too


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2003)

now c'mon...ps2 rules!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 29, 2003)

hey tidal, what martial arts you do?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

thats kool man! i want to try capoeria (its also a martial art) its a Brazilan dance i bet you heard of it!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jan 31, 2003)

ya interesting history behind it. I have seen it too 

I'm out of it, i just worked 16 hrs I just got home mad alot of money but I'm dead.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 31, 2003)

take care then


----------



## askjoe (Jan 31, 2003)

Here's the deal:  Take millions of years of dietary evolution for human beings and suddenly change it in a period of aboout 50 years - it's only going to get worse.  Wanna stay lean ????   Eat like a caveman would.  

Askjoe


----------



## Snatch518 (Feb 1, 2003)

Mostly its their activity and genetics comes into play as well.  I know people who have Burger King every other day at least twice a week but aren't obese, infact most of them are between 7-12% bodyfat.  The difference is they are active.  They play sports and lift weights.  The thing is kids are becoming less active... computers and video games have replaced backyard football, basketball, tag, whatever else kids play.  Althought fast food is bad, some people can afford to eat it as long as they live active lives so I don't think you can blaim fast food that much.


----------



## Snatch518 (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by askjoe *_
> Wanna stay lean ????   Eat like a caveman would.


Are you suggesting we eat deer, moose, elk, buffalo, bear, or whatever else they hunt meet and cook it over a fire and eat it with our bare hands with no utencils and napkins and we will become slim and buff?  Do you think they ate anything else?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

maybe he means eat dirt and rocks...


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

...berries and herbes...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

Dero, are you at work!?  You better not get caught posting online!


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

Yup,at work...
Standing by for an 8 PM performance...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

Sweet.  Sounds like fun!  Let me know how it goes.  I'd love to "hear" yor work!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 1, 2003)

In response to the 'eat-like-a-caveman' comment.

From the Analects of Pardeucius:

"Cavemen were not pushing their bodies toward the maximum sustainable degree of muscularity they would hold, while simultaneously attempting to take body fat to near physiological starvation levels, thus one should be inclined to question the notion that their diet is ideal for such a situation."


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2003)

> "Cavemen were not pushing their bodies toward the maximum sustainable degree of muscularity they would hold, while simultaneously attempting to take body fat to near physiological starvation levels, thus one should be inclined to question the notion that their diet is ideal for such a situation."



*trumpets sound......crowd roars*

Yanick back in action!!!!!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 1, 2003)

they didnt have chemicals in their food


----------



## tidalwaverus (Feb 1, 2003)

I think it was more of hunt and eat or sit on your fat ass and die!


----------

